# cash to cyprus



## enty (Jul 1, 2010)

hi, we are moving to limassol very shortly could anyone tell me if there is a maximum amount of money you can take with you personally? thanks


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

enty said:


> hi, we are moving to limassol very shortly could anyone tell me if there is a maximum amount of money you can take with you personally? thanks


The rules are very simple, you can carry into Cyprus or any other European Country any amount of funds so long as you declare and so long source of funds are ok then you will have no problem

The only question I would like to ask you ... why carry cash ... when bank transfers are the norm nowdays


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Avington is right, you can bring as much money as you want with you but it is not wise to bring too much in cash. Depending on how much you want to bring you would be better off doing a bank transfer or using a currency exchange company.
If you are coming from the UK currency exchange companies will get you the best rate for exchanging sterling into euros.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Avington is right, you can bring as much money as you want with you but it is not wise to bring too much in cash. Depending on how much you want to bring you would be better off doing a bank transfer or using a currency exchange company.
> If you are coming from the UK currency exchange companies will get you the best rate for exchanging sterling into euros.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


:clap2:


----------



## enty (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks for the advise much appreciated.


----------

